# Kareem Rush Waived



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

> The Bobcats have released guard Kareem Rush, it was announced by Bobcats General Manager & Head Coach Bernie Bickerstaff. Rush played in 47 games this season and averaged 10.1 points, 2.2 rebounds, 1.1 assists and shot .386 from the field and .348 from three-point range. The fourth-year guard missed 23 games this season due to injury.


FULL ARTICLE


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

good


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> “The Bobcats are about two things – hard work and maximum effort,” Bickerstaff said. “With that in mind, we think that it is best to go in a different direction with Kareem.”


 :rotf: 
thats pretty funny


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

No loss. I never thought he put forth full effort in LA, and he didn't look any more interested in Charlotte. Kid doesn't seem to understand that this is his _job_, not a weekend hobby.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

He must of said something / done something for them to do it now rather in the offseason.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I really hope Lakers sign him.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

Steez said:


> I really hope Lakers sign him.


I take it you hate the lakers?


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Steez said:


> I really hope Lakers sign him.


What'd the Lakers ever do to you that you'd wish him on them again?? :laugh:

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

step said:


> He must of said something / done something for them to do it now rather in the offseason.


Yeah, I'm thinking that too. Usually if somebody's just a worthless lump, the team spares him the embarrassment of a late-season release and lets him go during the summer. He had to have said or done something really off the wall for them to cut him with only ten games left this year.

Laurie


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> “The Bobcats are about two things – hard work and maximum effort,” Bickerstaff said. “With that in mind, we think that it is best to go in a different direction with Kareem.”


Oooh, MEOW!!

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

He's been sucking? I had no idea.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WTChan said:


> He's been sucking? I had no idea.


Deep suckification.

Laurie


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Nobody at SG has been any good for the Cats.Knight and Felton play ten times better together than either of them have with the shooting guards on our roster.

Pretty obvious what Bernie should be trying to get done in the offseason.If they could sign someone who could be productive at the two guard they could really improve next year.The frontline isn't ideal,but you certainly can't expect to gain a huge improvement there without throwing money at mediocre FA's


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Diable said:


> Nobody at SG has been any good for the Cats.Knight and Felton play ten times better together than either of them have with the shooting guards on our roster.


Hey, I still _believe_ in Matt Carroll :banana: 

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Hey, I still _believe_ in Matt Carroll :banana:
> 
> Laurie


I'd laugh, but I'm not sure if you're kidding.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WTChan said:


> I'd laugh, but I'm not sure if you're kidding.


Not sure whether I'm serious or not. I can't help it--I like the guy.

Go ahead and laugh, though; the day may come when you'll stop laughing...or more likely not. But still, I like him.

Laurie


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

endora60 said:


> Not sure whether I'm serious or not. I can't help it--I like the guy.
> 
> Go ahead and laugh, though; the day may come when you'll stop laughing...or more likely not. But still, I like him.
> 
> Laurie


I see.



:laugh:


----------



## ziggy66 (Feb 12, 2006)

Cutting Rush was no loss at all. Zero, Nada, None. He was a waste of a roster spot.
The problem is the timing. 'Supposedly' Bickerstaff was offered Reggie Evans for Rush around the trade deadline, but Bernie rejected it because he thought the Sonics were asking for too much. He should have jumped all over that deal at the deadline and offered to chip in airfare.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

ziggy66 said:


> 'Supposedly' Bickerstaff was offered Reggie Evans for Rush around the trade deadline, but Bernie rejected it because he thought the Sonics were asking for too much. He should have jumped all over that deal at the deadline and offered to chip in airfare.


Really? I hadn't heard that. Wow. I'm suprised; it'd be unlike Bickerstaff to miss a trick like that. Evans for Kareem would've been an excellent trade for Charlotte--more than Rush is worth and more than the 'Cats should've been able to dream of for him.

Laurie


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Maybe he hoped Rush would would change his ways.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Good. He sucks balls.


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

Carbo04 said:


> Good. He sucks balls.


If he just sucked, he wouldn't be so irritating. Think: Mark Madsen. Madsen sucks too, but he's enthusiastic as hell, tries as hard as he can and has a wonderful attitude. Sure, he still sucks, but you can live with that because of his personality and 100% effort.

Rush doesn't suck in terms of skills; he sucks in terms of effort and wasted talent and bad outlook. He's a lot more infuriating in my book.

Laurie


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Meh, he's ok I guess. But his mind set just makes him horrible like you said.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Too bad we traded Bogans now we don't have a lot of SG depth and a useless Lonny Baxter


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

nutmeged3 said:


> Too bad we traded Bogans now we don't have a lot of SG depth and a useless Lonny Baxter


I thought Bogans for Baxter was an odd trade when it happened, and now I don't understand why it happened at all. What's the point of this guy? He seldom plays, and he contributes nothing.

Or was trading Bogans away a get-rid-of-him thing like Kareem Rush? Anybody know what his attitude and effort were like?

Laurie


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Alright, this just makes room for the great Adam Morrison. :biggrin:


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Alright, this just makes room for the great Adam Morrison. :biggrin:


If Portland or New York or Atlanta don't take him first. Somehow I think Isaiah's too stupid to draft somebody really first-rate like Morrison, but Nate McMillan sure isn't. That could be some serious negotiating, trying to get Morrison to Charlotte.

Laurie


----------

